# Pacers want Foster back



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

> As you tick the checklist of needs for the Pacers' frontcourt, elements like athleticism, aggressiveness, low-post defense and rebounding tend to rise to the top.
> 
> And it pains Jeff Foster, because those just happen to be his areas of expertise.
> 
> ...



http://my.nba.com/cms/indiana_pacers_blogs/115598/foster_factors_tremendously_into_next_seasons_plans

Great to hear the team wants him back and he also wants to come back. Jeff Foster is by far one of my favorite Pacers of all time. Every team could use a Jeff Foster.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

Knick_Killer31 said:


> http://my.nba.com/cms/indiana_pacers_blogs/115598/foster_factors_tremendously_into_next_seasons_plans
> 
> Great to hear the team wants him back and he also wants to come back. Jeff Foster is by far one of my favorite Pacers of all time. Every team could use a Jeff Foster.


he's a pro but favorite pacer? i wouldn't put him in the same class as reggie or rik smith just yet.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

I'll take him back, but I'm not sure how much use he's going to be at this point. Maybe sitting out a year can help him, but his back is stiff already and he constantly has shoulder problems. As much as I want him to finish his career in Indy, I'd rather see him on a contender winning a championship.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

c_dog said:


> he's a pro but favorite pacer? i wouldn't put him in the same class as reggie or rik smith just yet.


I never said that he's on the same skill level as those guys. He's just one of my favorite due to his hustle and dedication to the Pacers over the years. It's impossible to not like the guy.


----------

